# Vaporizer or Bong? HELP!



## Pepper (May 17, 2009)

Been thinking about getting a vaporizer due to health concerns, but I dont know if the smoke from a vaporizer is has good has the smoke from a bong. Will a vaporizer get me feeling nice like smoking from a bong? Or is the vaporizer inferior to the bong?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 17, 2009)

I use both, depends on the mood.  The vaporizer conserves more weed as no smoke is being lost in the air when you go to lite it.  However nothing hits as smooth as a great bong IMO


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 17, 2009)

i have found that most times i use a vaporizer that i get the uplift high even if im smoking a heavy indica
i use both but mostly because i LOVE bongs


----------



## blancolighter (May 17, 2009)

You get just as messed up with a vape as a bong, but its a different high. Vaporizing will give you more of a rushing stoned head as vaporizing really only vaporizes the THC, leaving many of the cannaboids behind. That being said, vaporizes lets you ingest MORE thc as there is no flame to destroy the THC before it enters your body like with a bong. However, if you need a more narcotic stone to medicate, you want those cannaboids and bong rips may be more for you. If you invest in a nice vaporizer you can, however, up the temp to get more cannaboids in your vapor, still won't be the same as a bong rip though...


----------



## Marco Renda (May 17, 2009)

I myself prefer to use a vape.  Now there are only 3 vapes in the market that I would personally recommend

1. Volcano 
2. Herbal Aire
3. De Verdamper

The 2 bag systems are the Volcano which is the Ferrari of vapes and both styles work equally ( Classic & Digital ) next is the Herbal Aire which you can use without bags.  The other vape that I have used and enjoyed at many trade shows in Europe is the De Verdamper which is a bong style vape that has been around for quite some time now.

Now if you use a vape I suggest saving all the duff as that still can be used to make butter.  Yes it's true the left overs in the vape can be used to make edibles as most vaped meds still have some goodness left in them.

Now for those who are on a fixed income and can't afford to purchase a vape not to worry as KDK distributors gives away 2 Herbal Aire vapes to those in need in each issue of TY mag.  You don't have to purchase a magazine in order to qualify all you have to do is just send a letter to Kelly at KDK as he picks 2 letters every 2 months.  Send me a PM and I will give you all the mailing instructions.

Take Care and Peace
Marco Renda


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am on a fixed income so I could use all the help I can in attaining a vaporizer, I would have to save $ for a VERY long time in order to buy one. Marco pm sent, thanks.


----------



## brushybill (May 17, 2009)

hey pepper, check out the v tower extreme, it has lots of cool features, you can use it with the bag or the whip and it costs a couple hundred less than a volcano. i have had mine for about 6 months and i love it


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2009)

brushybill said:
			
		

> hey pepper, check out the v tower extreme, it has lots of cool features, you can use it with the bag or the whip and it costs a couple hundred less than a volcano. i have had mine for about 6 months and i love it


 



Thanks, ill take a look into it.


----------

